
LIGO Detected ‘Unknown or Unanticipated’ Burst of Gravitational Waves - ed
https://twitter.com/aussiastronomer/status/1216939049006428160
======
ed
Some context from an astronomer:

> we literally ran outside to check Betelgeuse was still there

[https://www.reddit.com/r/space/comments/eolw8l/ligo_just_det...](https://www.reddit.com/r/space/comments/eolw8l/ligo_just_detected_an_unknown_or_unanticipated/fedor9z/)

